# power steering pump



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, my power steering pump is completely shot, its hard as a he** to turn, and its rather annoying haha. Anyone know where the power steering pump is located? any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't speak for the '04s, but the '05/'06 should be on the driver's side in front of the motor. Usually they don't separate the pump and the reservoir, so check back from where you add fluid.

Its funny, because I never knew what power steering felt like on a muscle car until I bought the GTO. Steering my GP was like opening & closing a giant steam valve, especially since someone put a SMALLER steering wheel on it. Steering with one arm while working the Muncie with the other made me pretty buff in high school. :lol:


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

The 04 does kind of separate the pump from the reservoir. You can find the reservoir right next to the throttle body. Just look below the res to find the pump.

You can clearly see the reservoir next to the throttle body in this pic...


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I see DIRT SHAME!!!!!! god, I want to stare at my engine bay now.......


----------

